# Recipes for dieters



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Any suggestions for the best recipe books for dieting? --Just keeping calories down overall with a well balanced diet. 

The occasion for the diet, beyond general health, is a bad back that will benefit from 15-20 pounds less stress.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Not labelled as a "diet" book per se, but _Eating Well is the Best Revenge_ by Marian Burros ((c) 1995; published by Simon and Schuster; ISBN 0-684-80399-2) is a good collection of healthy, quick recipes. She takes a balanced approach of smaller portions of proteins, more vegetables and grains. And the book is easily found in places like Strand and other remainered-book stores!


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Suzanne. That's just the thing!


----------



## granjan (Feb 20, 2003)

I have tons of l "low fat cookbooks but I'm selling them all after reading "Good Fat Bad Fat by Fran McCullough. It's the clearest explaination of the fat and carbo controversy I've seen. I'm doing the 1st 2 weeks of Atkins now but will never give up flour & sugar forever, I'm a baker at heart, but I'm so glad to discover that the delicious fats are healthy fats. Read this before you start making too many diet compromises.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

GranJan, I have Fran McCullough's _Low-Carb Cookbook_ and love it. I'm also low-carbing (not Atkins, but a lower calorie/fat variety that works for me) and sometimes have to give in to something lucious, for instance, Momoreg's hazelnut cake!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I haven't read lots of dietish cookbooks. I've bought only one that reflected my need in reduced sodium. It's also very low fat.

The No-Salt Lowest-Sodium Cookbook by Donald Gazzaniga. The recipes I've tried worked well with good tasting results.

Phil


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Joslin has published several diabetic cookbooks which are very well balanced carb/protein/fat. You might check out their latest..."Great Chefs Cook Healthy"

Check out Joslin Store but you can buy them at Amazon or wherever. Remember that diabetic cooking is just good healthy balanced cooking these days.


----------

